# Horrible transfer vendor! BEWARE!



## Mdsprock (Aug 2, 2017)

BEWARE! Do NOT use F&M Expressions for transfers. We are in an industry to service customers and produce quality products, on time, at fair price with impeccable customer service. This company makes that impossible.

Their defective product cost me a 10K/yr client and over 1.5K out of pocket for defective products and garment waste that they REFUSE to REFUND. Fashion Film transfers do NOT adhere to 100%cotton - all edges/texts/and some random spots in belly of designs do NOT adhere. No matter if you follow, to a tee, their application protocol or any other temp/time/pressure. Those areas that do stick peel and crack after one wash. 

The 15cent 1 color 1 image product does adhere, but also peels edges after a few washes. Absolutely not a product I want my customers to receive. 

Worse than a defective product is unacceptable customer service: complete run around, no one has authority to make decisions, the CEO "doesn't take phone calls". 

From the first request of samples F&M Expressions has blundered. Failed to actually send samples until over a week later I prompted with a call. Huge defective order (described above) was not produced/shipped on time line with major "we can't do anything about it....." excuses. It's been over a week disputing this defective order and still they refuse refund and offer NO resolution. Mr. Butters, is this how a good business runs? 

I will be filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau against this company.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

1 post, just joined...likely today, just so you could make this post?

Need more proof.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

before ordering 1.5k of anything,
ask for a sample or order a couple for trialing


----------



## Mdsprock (Aug 2, 2017)

actually been appreciating and following this forum for years, judge much?

if post makes 1 person think before ordering its helpful

samples: read post and you'll see that i did order samples, utilized them once they finally arrived, dinky/simple form sample for this product works fine. put it to the test with a real/full sign design and not so much defective product do not use


----------



## Mdsprock (Aug 2, 2017)

Use Versatranz!


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

You surely can understand our initial skepticism, right? Did you make a new account profile, because I would think you would have had limited capability to lurk for years without a user ID.

I'm not calling you a liar. What I'm saying is that for a new account that makes their 1st post to the forum a rant about a supplier... well that's typically just got internet troll written all over it. We see it too many times.

Sorry for your bad experience with them.

Cheers.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Mdsprock said:


> Use Versatranz!


what's funny is i was going to post,
'i bet the op will tell us who to use instead'

but i thought, nah, give the op the benefit of the doubt

for now, i will reserve judgement until i hear the other side of the story

you are right about samples being in your initial post,
if the samples worked it seems odd the order did not
unless they swapped out their machines in the time between ordering samples and placing your main order

i wonder if they are members here and will address this?
or you could try posting on a review site and see if they respond there

it is hard to take serious a member who just joined,
and with their first post launch into a complete disembowelment of a company with a good reputation 
(and a sponsor of this very forum)

dubious, in the least
not judging, merely observing


----------



## Mdsprock (Aug 2, 2017)

Customer Service (lack of in this case) is the biggest issue, always. Anything other than 100% is not acceptable in any service industry. "dubious, merely observing"comments do nothing to elevate the issue of failure in customer service by any vendor, sponsor or no - you can keep your benefit of the doubt into the t


----------



## mwhisnant (Mar 21, 2011)

I have always had good results with them and the one time I had issues with some numbers they sent out replacements. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmm...1st time poster gives rant about transfer fulfillment company. Then such said poster also gives option for who to use for transfers in a later post.

I don't fish alot but I know the faint smell of a fishy, loaded post when it floats around. LOL

If not (my intuition could be totally wrong) sorry you went through this.

***the one thing that made me suspect of your post.

You got samples and customer service that was substandard yet you STILL invested over 1K in ordered product with them.

We send out samples and unfortunately, at times, many don't make it to the possible customer (good ole' USPS). If they an email about samples that haven't arrived or tell us they haven't after we follow-up...you know what I do? I pay the higher postage and use our standard packaging to make the possible new customer/account happy. Once they receive that sample....our quality 95% of the time seals the deal.

Boys and girls, if someone knocks your head with A SAMPLE. !!DON'T INVEST YOUR MONEY!!

Yeah...your post seems a bit fishy but all in all it could be a teaching moment for a newbie or a naive veteran to learn from. Anyone who sends samples, take note as well. 

Jae


----------



## FluffyDog6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Mdsprock said:


> I will be filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau against this company.


Might as well call Santa Claus too.

The BBB is paid by member businesses, and typically protects the hand that feeds it.


----------



## wfateb (Sep 26, 2016)

First post for me too - though have also been lurking for a while. I feel no need to include the vendors names at this point, but agree that customer service in this area seems lacking. 

I requested samples from 2 of the highest touted vendors on this site over a month ago received neither. One shows they sent, but after 3 calls I gave up, and the other stated they were "too busy" and to just place a small 1 color order to try them out. Unfortunately with 6 different products offered, and needing at least a couple of those in multi color to check registration etc and truly get a feel for the quality of their product even a small order would be $500.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

lol this is very funny but true.



FluffyDog6 said:


> Might as well call Santa Claus too.
> 
> The BBB is paid by member businesses, and typically protects the hand that feeds it.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The complaints are sprayed as if from an out of control fire hose and seem to be reaching for things too rant about. No doubt something happened but you need to slow down and post about when not angry. FM used to not do customer service but they've gotten better, never had any problems with their product but that doesn't mean they're perfect. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tydollaz (Jul 10, 2017)

I dont post here either even tho ive been lurking this forum for years gathering useful info...

with that said I can relate to what the OP is saying in regards to F&M's TERRIBLE customer service..

My girl and I just started our t-shirt business and we ordered samples from a few of the popular heat transfer companies (versatranz, transfer express, F&M expressions, howard, dowlings, ect)

F&M was the ONLY company that didn't even send us the samples and after contacting them twice to check the status.My girl was finally told they were out-of-stock at the time and they would send them asap. They went as far as to update the order with a bogus tracking number that never was received by the shipping company and to this day we still haven't received or heard anything in regards to our sample order from them. This was a month ago.

So just wanted to let people know that the I can PERSONAL attest to F&M's TERRIBLE customer service.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*READER BEWARE

While not trying to discount legit complaints, at least be wary of first time posters posting complaints. In many, but not all, cases they are shills. 

One first time poster complaining, OK. But this post is littered with them. 

We've done extensive work with F & M and have never had an issue.*​​


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

splathead said:


> *
> 
> We've done extensive work with F & M and have never had an issue.*​​


Yes, I can't believe this hasn't been deleted. It's obviously filled with shills.

F&M has been great to work with. I usually buy transfers in bundles of 100. I'll have 2-3 out of a 100 that has issues that I can see before pressing. Otherwise, the shirts come out great and last through repeated washings. 

Emails are answered in 24 hours or less. Any company will drop the ball from time to time but I've seen several 'beware of F&M' threads lately. So it seems their 15 cent plan is hurting the other guys so they are sending out the trolls to try and hurt them it seems.


----------



## tydollaz (Jul 10, 2017)

rastoma said:


> Yes, I can't believe this hasn't been deleted. It's obviously filled with shills.
> 
> F&M has been great to work with. I usually buy transfers in bundles of 100. I'll have 2-3 out of a 100 that has issues that I can see before pressing. Otherwise, the shirts come out great and last through repeated washings.
> 
> Emails are answered in 24 hours or less. Any company will drop the ball from time to time but I've seen several 'beware of F&M' threads lately. So it seems their 15 cent plan is hurting the other guys so they are sending out the trolls to try and hurt them it seems.


I dont know whats going on with other F&M threads lately nor do i care. I merely stated my experience with them because i came across this thread and seen someone who had a similar experience to mine and felt obligated to share MY experience.

Im not here to convince anybody to "Beware" of F&M or use any other company instead, just stating MY PERSONAL experience with them. 

Believe it or not, thats on you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I am another who finds this thread tending toward the BS. I use F&M regularly. Have only occasionally had a few that had an issue. I always buy some extra and often find more than I ordered anyway. Rarely an issue and NEVER had a problem with customer support. If the edges were peeling up it probably didn't get enough temp or pressure. Some times it's actually USER ERROR as Ripley would say, Believe it or Not!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't know what is happening with this thread, but it is weird as hell... Hey, let me use ****censored***  and make 10 different accounts and make few posts with each one and then lets finish my competition with posts on big forums. And splathead will never know,cause I'll have each time different ip...

If some provider is good or bad I will trust people(long time posters) which I find trustworthy. Period...


----------



## grafikdetail (Sep 7, 2017)

so far i've only ordered samples from FM but they came in a timely fashion... only one they gave me a problem & it was because of operator error on my behalf... other than that, the samples i didn't mess up have went thru multiple washes & holding up great


----------



## bgprints (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm currently having issues with F&M. I just lost a client due to their error. 

I paid for Next Day Air shipping. 2 snarky reps told me that I paid for the service I was getting and there is no guarantee of 12pm delivery. After going back and forth that, 1--there was not option listed for Next Day Air AM that guarantees delivery by 8am. You have to call them and ask, which is also not listed 
2--its bad customer service to ask a customer "well what are you trying to get out of this?" Lady! I'm trying to get my package and the absurd shipping fee back. 
3-Day 2 and no package. They incorrectly entered my zip code. Which is correct in my account profile. 

There seemed to be a language barrier, do they outsource customer service?

Does anyone have a sales contact I can speak with? I've ordered a handfull of times and prior to this I was seriously considering make them my main transfer supplier. That's done. Bah Humbug.


----------



## Leisureboy (Feb 11, 2012)

bgprints said:


> I'm currently having issues with F&M. I just lost a client due to their error.
> 
> I paid for Next Day Air shipping. 2 snarky reps told me that I paid for the service I was getting and there is no guarantee of 12pm delivery. After going back and forth that, 1--there was not option listed for Next Day Air AM that guarantees delivery by 8am. You have to call them and ask, which is also not listed
> 2--its bad customer service to ask a customer "well what are you trying to get out of this?" Lady! I'm trying to get my package and the absurd shipping fee back.
> ...


I have ordered from F&M. Loved the product, but had the exact same experience. Needed express shipping. Paid for it. Didn't get it as Zip Code was wrong. Zip was correct on my profile as well. Got the order a couple of days late, but never got express shipping refunded. 

Overall, they have great quality products and good prices, and I wouldn't have any problem with ordering from them again, but I agree that they could be a bit more customer friendly when they do make a mistake.


----------



## Jamyn (Jul 9, 2015)

I am not a first time poster, and I have had issues with their Customer Service for what it's worth.

FTR, the original poster joined in 2017, so even if he/she is a first time poster, they have been around for a while.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I had two orders back to back that got messed up. I complained, they did a review and agreed with my assessment and gave me my money back. Can’t ask more than that. We have all had those jobs that come in late and we try to meet a deadline. Ordering transfers in that kind of jam may be a bad decision. I don’t let the customer off the hook for THEIR poor planning. That kind of situation should be handled on the front end. “I’m sorry but we cannot guarantee to have that done done in such short order. We generally need X number of days for processing.” They either agree to take a chance and still pay all the fees if it doesn’t come through or they go next door and hear the same thing. This is a situation where an actual screen print shop can grab a good payday assuming they want to bump someone else out of line and just knock them out. Can’t win them all. I have done some rush orders with HTV and made a pretty penny.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had good results in dealing with F & M when there is an issue. Most recent issue: design was uploaded with one section of names in white-transfers had all but one name in orange- they replaced it and shipped ups ground instead of next day.
The replacement transfers had some blurry prints in them- sent pictures to F & M and in the mean time discovered and employee had pressed the wrong size transfer on 20 shirts and we had no extra transfers. I contacted Michael with F & M to explain both problems.
Long story short they printed me enough of both transfers to finish the job for free and all I had to do was pay the next day shipping..............................can't ask for any better service/results.


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

I have had good and bad experiences with f and m. One was a registration problem that they sent out quickly the replacements. But on a few I have had prints not releasing right and screwing up the shirts. This was on two different heat presses that ruled out the machine. Have had good runs with them too.


----------



## Nia80 (May 8, 2018)

F&M Expressions are not the best. I am actually going through litigations now with them for not printing the size I selected. I am working with Consumer Protections (Attorney General Office) to get my refund back. I am also working with my bank to get my refund back. A representative by the name of Jessica apologized for the mistake and inconvenience knowing it was a mistake I have proof in an email but denied to give me a refund. Your best option is to report them to the Consumer Protection Office at your local Attorney General Office to receive your money back.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I had an order that just didn't arrive. They re ran it, and it came asap. The original order came 9 days later. Clearly a FUBAR with the courier. 

Customer service here was excellent in this case.


----------



## ck65 (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm just wondering why someone would spend over a grand in supplies with a company that started off with poor customer service? I called the company this morning with no answer and send an email rather than leaving a voice message. This company is highly respected in this forum but if I don't get a reply in by the end of the day tomorrow I won't purchase from them. Customer service is everything!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

before ordering for more, please ask for a sample or order a couple for trialin.


----------



## KMack (Jul 18, 2018)

New to the biz. Ordered samples from FM, and some competitors. Samples arrived in short order, and transferred well for the most part. I went with a competitor due to personal preference of performance of the samples. But, I've washed the test shirt with all the FM sample transfers several times just to see how they wear. So far the FM transfers are holding up as well as their competitors after about 8 washes.

For whatever its worth...


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

I’ve ordered many times from them- 3 different sets of transfers this last week. I have had a problem with consistency in quality. Applied transfers today- first 8 went great- then ruined 2 shirts because transfers from the same batch applied to the same shirt with the same heat press won’t release. Customer service is not all that helpful. But when the transfers are good- they’re great.. after today’s debacle I think I need to find another vendor. Bummer because their single color program is awesome.


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

I’ve ordered many times from them- 3 different sets of transfers this last week. I have had a problem with consistency in quality. Applied transfers today- first 8 went great- then ruined 2 shirts because transfers from the same batch applied to the same shirt with the same heat press won’t release. Customer service is not all that helpful. But when the transfers are good- they’re great.. after today’s debacle I think I need to find another vendor. Bummer because their single color program is awesome.


----------



## Annany (Nov 6, 2018)

Mdsprock said:


> BEWARE! Do NOT use F&M Expressions for transfers. We are in an industry to service customers and produce quality products, on time, at fair price with impeccable customer service. This company makes that impossible.
> 
> Their defective product cost me a 10K/yr client and over 1.5K out of pocket for defective products and garment waste that they REFUSE to REFUND. Fashion Film transfers do NOT adhere to 100%cotton - all edges/texts/and some random spots in belly of designs do NOT adhere. No matter if you follow, to a tee, their application protocol or any other temp/time/pressure. Those areas that do stick peel and crack after one wash.
> 
> ...


Ooooo, thank you for the heads up, I’m new to the industry & I need a vender that I can count on for quality, customer service, & affordability. Back to the drawing board again, in search for a good vendor.


----------

